# bouton smu sur imac g5 ???



## cuissedepoulet (28 Juillet 2012)

BOnjour, 


Je viens d'ouvrir et de suivre cette méthode pour vérifier pourquoi mon imac s'est subitement arrété 

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2173?viewlocale=fr_FR

Sur l'image étape 9 il montre un bouton smu pour réinitialiser le système si l'alimentation fonctionne mais je n'ai point de second bouton...

Auriez vous une idée de l'endroit ou il pourrait se trouver car je n'ia pas envie de tout oter inutilement

Merci par avance .


----------

